# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > General >  sammy gives birth

## chance

Emmerdale actress sammy winward gave birth to a 5lb 14oz baby girl yesterday named mia.

----------


## Bad Wolf

ohh thats really small i think, love the name though

----------


## squarelady

Arrrr! That's brillaint news!  :Wub:  Is there any news on Lucy yet?

----------


## Amz84

Its not that small, my 2nd cousin was only 2lb 7oz when she was born and she's gorgeous.

----------


## squarelady

Lucy's is due this week!  :Big Grin: 
I thought most babies were about 7lbs so it's small in comparison I 'spose!  :Searchme:

----------


## Bad Wolf

thats what i thought

----------


## Amz84

yes she is small compared to the norm, but babies weights can vary a lot.

----------


## squarelady

> yes she is small compared to the norm, but babies weights can vary a lot.


Of course! No one said they didn't!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Amz84

> Of course! No one said they didn't!



If i sounded sarcastic i'm sorry. got other things going on men problems and pms.

----------


## Bad Wolf

> If i sounded sarcastic i'm sorry. got other things going on men problems and pms.


have a rant if you want xxx

----------


## Amz84

LOL!!

It's just this guy i used 2 go to school with, i've been speakin on and off with him for two years on messenger and textin, recently we decided to meet up but he didn't turn up, he is still sayin he wants to meet on fri he asked why i wanted to meet up with him anyway i said it would be good to speak face to face for a change, so i asked him why he wanted to meet up he said cause i haven't seen you for ages, so we decided to meet up on sat night, i said it needs to be somewhere were we can talk, so he said a pub, i said yeah asked if he wanted to meet with friends or just us two, he said meet with friends if you want, if i said might be short notice for my mates so did he want to meet just me and him, he said thats ok, so when i suggested a pub he never came back to me. I just texted him and said do you still want to meet as it feels that you don't want to. MEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## chance

Emmerdale actress Sammy Winward and her fiancÃ© - Birmingham City footballer David Dunn - were today celebrating the birth of their first child. 

Mia Dunn was delivered in a natural birth yesterday morning (Sunday 12th) and weighed 5lbs 4oz. 

Sammy commented: "David and I are both absolutely delighted with our new arrival."

Series producer Kathy Beedles said: "We are all thrilled for Sammy and David on the birth of their daughter Mia and wish them every happiness."

Sammy, who is currently on maternity leave from her role as Katie Sugden, will return to the show in January. 

(said on the radio 5lb 14 but on digi spy says 5lb 4oz)

----------


## Treacle

Oooo congratulations Sammy  :Big Grin:

----------


## eastenders mad

well done i hope she is ok and news on Lucy

----------


## Emmak2005

A coincidence that Sammy & Jordan have had babies in the space of 24 hours. Lucy Pargeter and Anna Friel are still to come.

----------


## Amz84

Yeah i thought that and with Jordan having a c section as well!!

----------


## melmarshall858

sorry to sound  ignorant here but didnt know jordan had gave birth yet thought she still had a few weeks left can someone give details please?

----------


## squarelady

> sorry to sound  ignorant here but didnt know jordan had gave birth yet thought she still had a few weeks left can someone give details please?


I'm sure I heard on the radio last night she'd had a healthy little boy!  :Big Grin:

----------


## melmarshall858

thanks

----------


## squarelady

> thanks


_Here's the article for you!_ 

Glamour model Jordan has given birth to a baby boy.

He was born by Caesarean shortly after 10am on Monday and both mother and son are doing fine, according to partner Peter Andre.

Peter chatted to the press gathered outside the hospital, and described how he was overwhelmed at the birth of his son.

"The baby has come out so beautiful, he's smiling and I even saw some dimples," he gushed.

"The baby is healthy, fine... cute," he went on, and thanked everyone for their support and flowers.

It is a second boy for Jordan - real name Katie Price - and a little brother for three-year-old Harvey, whose father is footballer Dwight Yorke.

They have not yet chosen a name for their new arrival, who weighed in at 5lb 13oz at the Portland Hospital, central London.

A statement said: "Peter and Katie would like to thank everyone for their messages of congratulations and best wishes.

"However we respectfully ask the press to allow them time and space over the coming weeks to get to know their new baby and introduce him to Harvey."

The couple met and fell in love when they appeared together on I'm A Celebrity... Get Me Out Of Here!

They will now marry in September and have signed a six figure deal with a glossy magazine to cover the nuptials.

----------


## melmarshall858

appreciate that. there must be something in the water with all these new babies - everywhere i look or read there is a newborn mentioned :-)

----------


## soapaddict

awww congratulations Sammy.    :Cheer:  

i love the name

----------


## Jemma

Congrats to Sammy and David  :Smile:  I like the name too.

----------

